# ZZ Top’s bassist Dusty Hill has left us



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

From their FB page

"We are saddened by the news today that our Compadre, Dusty Hill, has passed away in his sleep at home in Houston, TX. We, along with legions of ZZ Top fans around the world, will miss your steadfast presence, your good nature and enduring commitment to providing that monumental bottom to the ‘Top'. We will forever be connected to that "Blues Shuffle in C.” 

You will be missed greatly, amigo. 

Frank & Billy


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No Way....

Man that's sad. I recently watched the documentary on the band. It's hard not to like them.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

So sad. He was so great and such a good singer. He will be very missed. Glad I got to meet him even just for 30 seconds.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

ZZ Top Bassist Dusty Hill Dead at 72


“We … will miss your steadfast presence, your good nature, and enduring commitment to providing that monumental bottom to the ‘Top.’ members Billy Gibbons and Frank Beard sa…




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That sucks. I was listening to them just last week, and what a good band they were.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Aww ... ZZ Top Down.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Bottom end of ZZ Top is gone.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

RIP



http://imgur.com/a/GhNjZ1w


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

RIP


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

An extremely sad and huge loss.
Thanks so very much for all the music Mr. Hill.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Wow that's a big one. RIP Dusty thanks for all the incredible music


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just heard it myself....Wow. Another icon gone.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Crap!!! 
Adios, Dusty...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Dusty for all the great gigs you and Billy gave! RIP.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

0.20 in, Dusty owns.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Home sick today and will watch the Netflix documentary on ZZ Top.

RIP Dusty


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just heard. Sad loss.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Shit, I never had a chance to see them, I had planned to see them with Cheap Trick on my birthday in 2020. Damn COVID!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Feel incredibly lucky that I got to see them at the NAC a few years back. I missed them when they played Ottawa on the Eliminator tour back in high school...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

RIP Dusty...part of one of the coolest bands out there.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the smooth noise boys.
RIP Dusty.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

RIP Dusty! You provided me with many years of your sweet sound and still do!


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Sad news. ZZ Top has been one of my favorites since the mid 70's.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That is one band I wish I went to see, despite several opportunities to do so. I felt they got a little cheesey in their later years, but I still should have gone. They were so good in the 70’s. I remember my high school friend spent one summer at his aunt’s place in Dallas when we were in grade 9. He came back with two albums that blew my mind and had certainly not hit the airwaves in Toronto yet. Tres Hombres and Rio Grande Mud.

Damn this is tough to hear. RIP.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Get that juice and cut loose oh so smooth put you in the groove have you heard what's the word....Thunderbird. Those boys burned up more gear, trucks and equipment than a three armed arsonist with a year's supply of Zippos and Ronson fuel. Ode to the pink beach house in South Padre and cold calling Bill Ham to get gigs in Houston.....the road was open to any and all who had the cohones to grab it. What a sound!!!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

jayoldschool said:


> Feel incredibly lucky that I got to see them at the NAC a few years back. I missed them when they played Ottawa on the Eliminator tour back in high school...


I was thinking your not that olds school when toured that album, then I realized it was released the year I graduated.

Yea your old school!


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Sad day. We are all getting older. My 6 month beard, untamed, was getting close to Dusty's (though his was tamed!)

He had a good run in the world. Their first album will forever be "overlooked".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For me, ZZ Top was the first time slide guitar was interesting in a rock song. That song was Tush. I know many will cite Duane Allman or George Harrison as their "first" in that sense.

For me it was the Reverend, supported by Dusty Hill and Frank Beard.

I encourage anyone who has not already done so to watch the Netflix documentary. It's a great look at the band then and, well, recently.

Nothing on the news last night....weird.


----------



## sunburst192 (Jan 28, 2016)

I was really really sad to hear this


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Descansa en paz, hermano!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife bought us tix for their NAC show about 3 or 4 years ago, as a birthday present. I was hoping to see the Rev stretch out a bit, but it was VERY tightly scripted, and a bit like watching a series of music videos. I mean, I like them as a band, but as a live act, unless you were starved for entertainment, or they were doing an impromptu surprise set at a small club with no video-projectors or props, you didn't really miss much.

Cheap Trick? Couldn't tell you if they stretch out. Only saw them that one time when the stage collapsed on them, 5 tunes in.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Blows chunks!! RIP!!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

MarkM said:


> Shit, I never had a chance to see them, I had planned to see them with Cheap Trick on my birthday in 2020. Damn COVID!


I still have my tickets too. Maybe they'll have a replacement and finish any tours already booked.....maybe.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

RIP

Such great music that I enjoyed my entire life.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

SaucyJack said:


> I still have my tickets too. Maybe they'll have a replacement and finish any tours already booked.....maybe.


Supposedly, the show will go on, as per Dusty's wishes.

Man, 50 years together....this sucks.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Went to several of their concerts during the 70's when they played in Detroit at COBO Hall, Pine Knob, Meadowbrook and the Fox Theatre. Took the following photos from what is now unfortunately the last time I would have attended a ZZ Top concert,... Colosseum at Caesars Windsor August 30, 2015. 
Thanks for the many years beer drinking, hell raising and fandango.

Rest In Peace 
Joe Michael 'Dusty' Hill 🎸


----------

